# Denton is a Slave Driver!



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I really wish you guys could hear what happens when the podcast is over. @Denton yells and screams at me and even threatens me with violence. Our last conversation went something like this "WHY AREN'T YOU WRITING MORE ARTICLES ON OUR WEBSITE!!!! YOU BETTER POST TWO NEW ARTICLES SOON OR I'LL BEAT YOUR HAIRY MUG WITH A WET NOODLE!"

So to stop Denton's maniacal tirades I have written two new posts on our show website. I hope you enjoy one or both. One is about a fat lady being run over and the other is about our horrible education system.

It Ain't Over Until The Fat Lady Gets Runned Over!
It Ain?t Over Until The Fat Lady Gets Runned Over! ? Denton and Sasquatch

Teacher Fired For Giving Kids Zero Grade
Teacher Fired For Giving Kids Zero Grade ? Denton and Sasquatch


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, good, he gets on me, too.

For one, how was I supposed to know it was his wife? They don't brand them like they used to. (Annie told me this, she was at the bar-stool next to us).

Then I get this big sheet of "rules." I have to be honest, I don't pay attention to the rules unless I hear the words, _"Will the defendant please rise."_

Of course he's on me like a blanket for detailing Cricket's split-window Corvette. Yikes, she's a buddy of one of our enforcers, what was I supposed to do?

Well, I look at it this way--I came here to learn how to survive. I imagined illegal immigrants and Muslims. Instead I'm dodging moderators and stinking like expensive car wax. It's not like I imagined it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I just realized the last 10 posts on our website are from ME!

Get on it slacker!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I really wish you guys could hear what happens when the podcast is over. @Denton yells and screams at me and even threatens me with violence. Our last conversation went something like this "WHY AREN'T YOU WRITING MORE ARTICLES ON OUR WEBSITE!!!! YOU BETTER POST TWO NEW ARTICLES SOON OR I'LL BEAT YOUR HAIRY MUG WITH A WET NOODLE!"
> 
> So to stop Denton's maniacal tirades I have written two new posts on our show website. I hope you enjoy one or both. One is about a fat lady being run over and the other is about our horrible education system.
> 
> ...


Yup, he's still a jack booted thug. Some things never change.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I just realized the last 10 posts on our website are from ME!
> 
> Get on it slacker!


OK, OK! I came home two hours early just to do that.

Well, OK, I came home early because my shoulders are screaming at me. Still, I'm home and am going to get to work.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I really wish you guys could hear what happens when the podcast is over. @Denton yells and screams at me and even threatens me with violence. Our last conversation went something like this "WHY AREN'T YOU WRITING MORE ARTICLES ON OUR WEBSITE!!!! YOU BETTER POST TWO NEW ARTICLES SOON OR I'LL BEAT YOUR HAIRY MUG WITH A WET NOODLE!"
> 
> So to stop Denton's maniacal tirades I have written two new posts on our show website. I hope you enjoy one or both. One is about a fat lady being run over and the other is about our horrible education system.
> 
> ...


Face it Squatch &#8230;. your just another one of Denton's work wifeys! :vs_lol:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Why are you taking such grief from a puny little human?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Why are you taking such grief from a puny little human?


Because Colonel made me equal?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Out of Florida, not surprised, I guess they only want the STATS to show their kids are only 50% dumb. I think there's something in the sunshine down there that the rest of us don't have in our sunshine.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Happy, Sas?
Soros Sues Hungary. ? Denton and Sasquatch

In case you aren't, I'll get back at it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Happy, Sas?
Soros Sues Hungary. ? Denton and Sasquatch

In case you aren't, I'll get back at it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Good for China! Spend money in America and get nothing in return! I love it.
China Meddling in Iowa Gubernatorial Election. Where?s the Outcry? ? Denton and Sasquatch


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Is there an echo in here?


Odd. I'll remove one. 
The board is running strange to me, tonight.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I really wish you guys could hear what happens when the podcast is over. @Denton yells and screams at me and even threatens me with violence. Our last conversation went something like this "WHY AREN'T YOU WRITING MORE ARTICLES ON OUR WEBSITE!!!! YOU BETTER POST TWO NEW ARTICLES SOON OR I'LL BEAT YOUR HAIRY MUG WITH A WET NOODLE!"
> 
> So to stop Denton's maniacal tirades I have written two new posts on our show website. I hope you enjoy one or both. One is about a fat lady being run over and the other is about our horrible education system.
> 
> ...


Squatch maybe you need to go on strike and demand a pay raise and equal treatment. LOL


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Joe said:


> Squatch maybe you need to go on strike and demand a pay raise and equal treatment. LOL


Uh, excuse me! Did you click through and read my posts at D&S? My writing is more in-depth and thoughtful. Go ahead. Compare the posts. I think you'll agree that I am the one who needs a raise.
Furthermore, I am not as hairy. Chicks dig that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Joe said:


> Squatch maybe you need to go on strike and demand a pay raise and equal treatment. LOL


I replied to your comment over there, by the way.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Joe said:


> Squatch maybe you need to go on strike and demand a pay raise and equal treatment. LOL


There's a @Sasquatch union? I didn't think y'all were organized.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Face it Squatch &#8230;. your just another one of Denton's work wifeys! :vs_lol:


Probably the cutest too!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Probably the cutest too!


It would be improper for me to judge the cuteness of Work Wifey, but I'll just say I imagine you are probably wrong on that, you cryptozoological oddity!


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> Uh, excuse me! Did you click through and read my posts at D&S? My writing is more in-depth and thoughtful. Go ahead. Compare the posts. I think you'll agree that I am the one who needs a raise.
> Furthermore, I am not as hairy. Chicks dig that.


Maybe now that I think about it he needs to file a complaint with PETA after all he is a Squatch.


----------

